# Hella Dank Seed Co



## HDSC (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Folks , HDSC here.
Hope all is well out there..
Peace!!!

@hella_dank_seed_co


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

If you wish to advertise here you will find this link useful
https://www.rollitup.org/Advertise/


----------



## HDSC (Jan 14, 2018)

tha


curious2garden said:


> If you wish to advertise here you will find this link useful
> https://www.rollitup.org/Advertise/


Thanx


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

HDSC said:


> tha
> 
> Thanx


You're welcome and good luck


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 22, 2018)

What if I don't want seeds? Huh? What If I just wants stems?





Who the hell buys stems?


----------



## MedicalManny (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello Dank Seed co


----------



## HDSC (Feb 22, 2018)

MedicalManny said:


> Hello Dank Seed co


OLA!!!


----------



## Hoosierdaddy74 (Dec 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Welcome


Ordered some green crack fast buds on dec 18 received them dec 21.fast responses I would recommend!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice giveaway on IG, impressive!


----------

